# Saltwater ghost shrimp feeder



## cerebrous (Jan 30, 2013)

Looking for cheaper saltwater ghost shrimp to feed an angler fish pls help


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

The ghost shrimp sold in pet shops are a brackish species and are fine as feeders for saltwater fish. Mollies are also suitable as feeders for saltwater fish.


----------



## cerebrous (Jan 30, 2013)

Where can I find some pls help


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Big Al's has tons of mollies. Get the smaller ones

Also, come pick up your Anemone!!!!


----------



## cerebrous (Jan 30, 2013)

Ah yes Dave thanks I wi txt you


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

If you have not already read the thread called "The Frog Fish Files" on Reef Central I highly reccomend you Google it and give it a read. Mollies are can be fed but are not ideal for frog fish especially not as their sole food. There are loads of feeding tips in the thread. 
Cheers.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

If you have not already read the thread call "The Frog Fish Files" on Reef Central I highly reccomend you Google it and give it a read. Mollies are can be fed but are not ideal for frog fish especially not as their sole food. There are loads of feeding tips in the thread. 
I am assuming you got a Frog Fish, what species did you get?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Also if you have not seen this site it has loads of great info
http://www.frogfish.ch/frogfish.html

Cheers


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

If you plan on feeding them long term I suggest shore shrimp (Palaemonetes vulgaris) over ghost shrimp. When I used to keep cuttlefish I tried using ghost shrimp to save on costs and found the ones fed with ghost shrimp didn't grow was big / live as long. Shipping is really what's killer but I have had good experiences ordering from http://www.aquaculturestore.com/Shore-Shrimp.html


----------



## cerebrous (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks guys.. need to find a food source soon...


----------

